# xBox 360 hdd hack



## E-Bear (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi.  (Didnt know if it belongs here so feel free to move it in other subject if needed.)

I found out this interesting How-to when I was looking to fix and upgrade a xbox 360 bought for 15$ canadian at thrift store. 









						Hack a 250gb, 320gb or 500gb Sata harddrive to work in the Xbox 360 and Xbox 360 Slim
					

This tutorial will teach you how to hack a standard Western Digital 2.5" Sata hard drive so it can be used by the Xbox 360 and Xbox 360 Slim. Normally...




					digiex.net


----------

